# AC help



## jvolz (Oct 29, 2016)

I need to recharge the AC system in my 88 Sentra. I don't know what kind of refrigerant to use in the car, and I don't know the pressure it needs to be at. Any help?


----------



## Car guy (Mar 31, 2016)

Original refrigerant was R12 1.8-2.2 lbs with Suniso oil 5.1-6.8 fl ozs. But, if not converted over to R134A, then that would be done at this point with system evacuation and leak detection to identify the part(s) needing replacing before then pulling vacuum for 30 mins at 28 Hg and recharging with the new R134A adapter ports screwed into the original R12 holes (with those old caps removed).


----------



## nismolover (Sep 13, 2016)

Car guy is correct originally its R12 and its the right time now to convert it to 134a it may cost more, but its environment safer. Process would be the following replace the compressor, drier and expansion valve. Flush and clean all the line to avoid contaminant. Vacuum and then refill 134a refrigerant.


----------



## Car guy (Mar 31, 2016)

Good catch Nismo. Forgot to mention if opening the system to replace the filter/drier.


----------



## nismolover (Sep 13, 2016)

Car guy said:


> Good catch Nismo. Forgot to mention if opening the system to replace the filter/drier.


Anything to help fellow auto enthusiast.


----------

